# Videos im Browser bleiben stehen, bei dir auch?



## son gohan (8. Februar 2013)

Hi, ich bemerke seit einigen wochen das immer videos von youtube oder auch andere wahrend des abspielen stehen belibenm den Ton kann man dann noch hoeren, das ganze laeuft also irgendwie weiter, aber das Bild bleibt stehen, wenn ich aber kurz mit dem mauszeiger ueber das bild fahre wo das video stehen geblieben ist, dann fangt es kurz wieder an zu laufen, solange ich den mauszeiger dadrueber bewege.

am meisten passiert das mit dem firefox brwoser, eim google chrome browser laeuft es etwas besser ohne so viel unterbrechung.

hat das jemand auch bei sich und irgendwie geloest?


----------



## roy15 (8. Februar 2013)

Hi,

genau das selbe hatte ich auch mal,
leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wie ich das gelöst habe,
aber schau mit den Firefox hier https://www.mozilla.org/de/plugincheck/ ob alles aktuell ist,

was man auch versuchen könnte wäre die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Flash Player zu aktivieren oder deaktivieren,
das geht so: http://justpaste.it/HardwarebeschleunigungAdobeFlash

sollte das Problem dann doch noch da sein, würde ich denn Flash Player deinstallieren und neu installieren


----------



## son gohan (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eben auf dein Tpp hin Java und Flash gedownloaded und neu installiert, ich glaube es hat sich gebessert, ein Video schien am anfang noch stehen zu bleiben dann ist es durch gelaufen und zwei andere videos sind ohne stehen zu bleiben durch gelaufen, ich denke das hat jetzt geholfen, danke fuer deine Hilfe.


----------



## Bexx (19. Februar 2013)

kann es vlt sein, dass du held einfach nicht lange genug wartest, bis das gesamte video gebuffert ist, hmm?  

nee spaß, schätze da wärst du selbst schon drauf gekommen 
also ein weiteres problem kann ein speicherproblem auf c: sein. hast du genügend platz?
wenn nein, geh in deinen benutzerordner -> appData -> Macromedia und den ordner komplett löschen. dein browser wird ihn nach bedarf neu anlegen. 
kommt es zu einem platzmangel auf c: bzw. root, wird dein pc keine vids im internet mehr buffern können, da er sie nicht in ausreichender länge zwischenspeichern kann, dass du störfrei schauen kannst- er muss segmente zunächst erst immer wieder löschen, bevor er eine neue pufferung vornehmen kann. sollte es daran liegen können, beseitige wie gesagt einfach zunächst das platzproblem und versuche es erneut


----------



## son gohan (19. Februar 2013)

Ich benutze jetzt meist nur noch Google Chrome und Opera Browser wenn ich videos kucke, der Forefox hat immer noch manchmal bisjen Probleme mit stehen bleiben, das Bild bleibt dann stehen aber der Ton laeuft weiter.

Auf mein Laptop ist noch sehr viel freier Speicher daran liegt es nicht, ich denke der Firefox ist irgendwie total ueberladen mit irgendwelchen Udates die ich selber nicht mal kenne oder vielleicht ist auch irgend ei Virus dort unterwegs, wer weis. Aber ist mir auch egal jetzt, ich benutze die anderen Browser dann einfach, die funktionieren da gut.


----------

